# Just been circumcised



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone who has had a 'cism knows what will happen when I get an erection?

I'm on test at the minute and slightly concerned!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

In before someone says "pics or nocircumcision". :lol:


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

you look in your teens on your avi, how old you mate ~?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Why did you have it done?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Your cock will spill out like a saveloy out of its batter and drop on the floor and the dog will eat it


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

21 and snapped banjo resulted in frenuloplasty which resulted in a scar which tears every time I have sex and apparently 'cism was only way to fix it

I look forward to being able to use a condom :/

To be fair the bits that aren't wrapped in bandages don't look too attractive


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> 21 and snapped banjo resulted in frenuloplasty which resulted in a scar which tears every time I have sex and apparently 'cism was only way to fix it
> 
> I look forward to being able to use a condom :/
> 
> To be fair the bits that aren't wrapped in bandages don't look too attractive


Since when cant you use a condom with a foreskin ? LOL


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Babyface yeeep


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> Since when cant you use a condom with a foreskin ? LOL


LOL!!

Clearly you can, but clearly I couldn't. LOL!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Honestly mate, get some good quality Aloe Vera cream to put on it.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> 21 and snapped banjo resulted in frenuloplasty which resulted in a scar which tears every time I have sex and apparently 'cism was only way to fix it
> 
> I look forward to being able to use a condom :/
> 
> To be fair the bits that aren't wrapped in bandages don't look too attractive


Funnily enough i snapped mine when i was about 23/24 round my mates house one night with a girl i took home there. Anyways blood everywhere all over my mates new settee, my other mate came down stairs creasing up at me cos i was stood there covered in blood thinking i was dying, we kicked the girl out and started trying to clean the settee with no joy. We turned the settee seats over and it wasnt until 9 years later when my mate came to sell the settee that he noticed the big red stain underneath one of the seat pillows....LOL

but i didnt need a cism, but i do have a little white node/bump type thing there


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently 3 weeks till I can bang

Wondering when I'll be able to play with myself??


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking at the writing under your avi, this is your punishment :lol:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Apparently 3 weeks till I can bang
> 
> Wondering when I'll be able to play with myself??


We are men, there is not a power on heaven or earth to prevent that mate, grab some nivea and go crazy....dont go mad, make love to yourself instead, soft whispering to yourself, eat some chocolate, have a bubble bath and all that jazz...LOL


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to get rips in my foreskin it hurt like fcuk I got circumstised and got an erection in the middle of the night woke up coverd in blood and in fcuking agony


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

3 weeks is being very optimistic mate...double that at least.

when you take the bandage off it looks like frankensteins thumb all stitched up haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Little stu said:


> I used to get rips in my foreskin it hurt like fcuk I got circumstised and got an erection in the middle of the night woke up coverd in blood and in fcuking agony


Lmao


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I ended up having sex after the frenuloplasty which I think is the reason there's a scar, so I'm going to have to give it a good effort

Plus I move to uni, for freshers, in 10 days :/


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Speedway said:


> Looking at the writing under your avi, this is your punishment :lol:


Touche :lol: :lol:

p.s cant wait till barnsack sees this


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> What the fcuk do you think will happen??? lol


Well I've never been circumcised so I wouldn't know, that's why I made this thread

:whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

had it done when i was 23!

this is when you realise how much you get a boner as its fvckin sore!!

the stitches kinda hold it back so it cant stretch much and it just looks like a roast joint of beef oh aye and its fvckin sore!!

did i say it was sore as fook:cursing:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

u wont look back once its healed. far better than with mate. about 5-6 weeks till good recovery. its best to have done when young a lot of adults can encounter problems.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

as soon as the anasthetic wears of you should immediately go conkers deep - bone dry in a passing nurse's trap 2 or you are a gay


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had it done at the same age, for the exact same reason mate. Fvckin kills it does, constant battle to not get an hard on. You'll notice that after a while even obese birds start to look like super models. Best thing I ever did though


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

Reading over this has made my nuts sink into my stomach and my cock ache with sympathy,

hope you get well soon mate because if you can't shag what else is there? talking and listening!! god forbid


----------



## WazB (Aug 22, 2012)

sounds painful !


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

ive snapped my banjo **** me it hurt like **** bloody everywhere girlfriend started crying she thought i wouldnt be able to have kids again lmao thats a blessing if you ask me  haha didnt shag for about 4 weeks afterward worst thing was id only been with her a few weeks ..killed of the homeymoon period lets just say that was ****ing after a few days tho


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

My mate snapped his banjo going up some girls one way system dry when he was drunk. Couldnt stop laughing when he told me.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had it done when i was 17!!!

i sh1t you not i got random boners and it was the worse pain ever... sex in 3 weeks yea right, try 7 weeks.

DONT GET A HARD ON TRUST ME.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Had mine done when I was really young maybe 2or3 not sure why but he's a beauty now.

You may notice he's little less sensitive now so your go longer in bed least my m8 who had it done late in life told me that.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i had the whole bit cut off when i was 12, first time the bellpiece had been exposed to open air aswell, never known sensitivity like it. surgeon said its because ive got a massive nob


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Was also done as a wee nipper. My mate done in his late teens. He couldn't have sex for months and described it as agony.

Take my word for it tho...... Women love it. Apparently it feels better for them during sex and cos its always gonna be clean, much nicer to put in their mouths


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

fck that lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good thing about it is that i blame this for blowing my load in 30 seconds.

HA


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> Was also done as a wee nipper. My mate done in his late teens. He couldn't have sex for months and described it as agony.
> 
> Take my word for it tho...... Women love it. Apparently it feels better for them during sex and cos its always gonna be clean, much nicer to put in their mouths


how do you know they love it mate? :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Apparently 3 weeks till I can bang
> 
> Wondering when I'll be able to play with myself??


Mate I'd forget that it's obviously what got you into this mess in the first place you over active young banjo snapping **** fiend, Christ what's wrong with a girlfriend these days


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> how do you know they love it mate? :whistling:


It's what he hopes is the truth, self delusion is a wonderful thing


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate I'd forget that it's obviously what got you into this mess in the first place you over active young banjo snapping **** fiend, Christ what's wrong with a girlfriend these days


I actually snapped it putting it in the ar*e of some slag I was seeing when I was like 18


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I actually snapped it putting it in the ar*e of some slag I was seeing when I was like 18


Always warm her up to at least 3 fingers knuckle deep before putting the little man in mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Remember telling the barmaid in my local that mine fell off in the bath, she actually believed me too, was pretty dumb that one aye... I wanted to marry her lol


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> had it done when i was 23!
> 
> this is when you realise how much you get a boner as its fvckin sore!!
> 
> ...


What he said ^^^

Still remember my first 3am boner call - my eyes still water at the memory :no:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> Since when cant you use a condom with a foreskin ? LOL


When your cocks so small your foreskin eats the condom


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> how do you know they love it mate? :whistling:


ha ha

ive been told by wost women that its so much nicer than a uncirc cock 

i thought i was a bit of a freak growing up in, only lad in the changing rooms without a foreskin psml so it wasnt something alot of women were used to seeing  guess its prob more common place nowadays tho,


----------



## paulshane (May 31, 2012)

The good news for your woman is , once your bellend gets over the shock of being exposed 24 hours a day, it will probably take you longer to unload in/on her.


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Go to bed with a cup of water close by, you'll be needing at some point. The colder the better !! Ha ha.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

3 erections since 5 a.m

Already considering suicide


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How's the boaby?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> 21 and snapped banjo resulted in frenuloplasty which resulted in a scar which tears every time I have sex and apparently 'cism was only way to fix it
> 
> I look forward to being able to use a condom :/
> 
> To be fair the bits that aren't wrapped in bandages don't look too attractive


exactly what happened to me when i was 20.

it was all fine after 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Just wondering if anyone who has had a 'cism knows what will happen when I get an erection?
> 
> I'm on test at the minute and slightly concerned!


A question I'd have asked before hand to be honest!

You'll be fine, millions of people have them and their cocks don't explode


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just pulled the bandage off in the bath

Genuinely shed a tear upon sight of my heavily swollen stitched up willy

Never been so mortified. Can't cope


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Just pulled the bandage off in the bath
> 
> Genuinely shed a tear upon sight of my heavily swollen stitched up willy
> 
> Never been so mortified. Can't cope


Ditch the pain, keep the swelling. My motto.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DianabolLecter said:


> We are men, there is not a power on heaven or earth to prevent that mate, grab some nivea and go crazy....dont go mad, make love to yourself instead, soft whispering to yourself, eat some chocolate, have a bubble bath and all that jazz...LOL


The hair and skin on my back and neck started to creep immediately upon reading this.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> The hair and skin on my back and neck started to creep immediately upon reading this.


yet you managed to reply, im guessing typing one handed


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Just pulled the bandage off in the bath
> 
> Genuinely shed a tear upon sight of my heavily swollen stitched up willy
> 
> Never been so mortified. Can't cope


auto reflex for every bloke who has read this post is to think 'mate... i feel for ya' whilst crossing their legs! pmsl

just a waiting game mate!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I got my ting done when I was 8yrs old can't even remember


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i had the whole bit cut off when i was 12, first time the bellpiece had been exposed to open air aswell, never known sensitivity like it. *surgeon said its because ive got a massive nob*


genuinely LOL'd


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DianabolLecter said:


> yet you managed to reply, im guessing typing one handed


Why would you even imply Im having a **** after reading that? Oh, hang on...sorry, you were being funny/sarcastic, ahaha.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

has anyone else had compliments from the ladys, telling you its better than a non circumcised piece?


----------



## mohsen (Sep 9, 2012)

I got cut when I was an infant so never really knew what it was like having a foreskin. But there are lot's of pro's: you'll last longer because you won't be as sensitive down there as you use to be and also your less likely to catch an STI.

My Ex's often thought I was a stallion, truth is though it was because my co*k wasn't very sensitive and i would have to go like a rabbit on speed in-order to orgasm.

On the flip side as your gonna be less sensitive it's supposedly never gonna feel as good as before.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> has anyone else had compliments from the ladys, telling you its better than a non circumcised piece?


Yes sir... And can imagine cleaner than you man's with hoods


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jake87 said:


> surgeon said its because ive got a massive nob


I laughed my head off at that. Sounded so much like Jay from The Inbetweeners.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pics in Male Animal :l


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bad isnt it. especially when the pain killers wear off near the middle of night.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I smapped my banjo a few years ago went into our lass screamed like a small girl and pulled out and there was blood everywere. It was painful for about 3 months everytime i tried to shag and i re tore it a few times but now its just scarred over persistance and plenty of lube did the trick **** been circumcised


----------



## hugh janus (Mar 29, 2011)

I was circumcised about 18 months ago. Best thing I've ever done.

As has been said before, you don't quite realise how many erections you have until every one hurts like a bitch.

I didn't have sex until the stitches started to come out - about 2 weeks.

I went to watch my rugby team play, they all knew why I wasn't playing - turned up, half time - they get together for the team talk and one of them just stopped the team talk and said "[email protected] this, I'm going to look at Carl's c*ck". hahaha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to remind you all of this but

Was too lazy to get up this morning and walk off the few erections I had I just dealt with them, now upon inspection it's covered in blood.. Is this normal?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why did you have it done..you moved over to the jewish fatih or something


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

hugh janus said:


> I was circumcised about 18 months ago. Best thing I've ever done.
> 
> As has been said before, you don't quite realise how many erections you have until every one hurts like a bitch.
> 
> ...


And not a No **** in sight?


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

did they put you to sleep when you got circumcised ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> And not a No **** in sight?


With a name like that are you surprised?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Sorry to remind you all of this but
> 
> Was too lazy to get up this morning and walk off the few erections I had I just dealt with them, now upon inspection it's covered in blood.. Is this normal?


wait till puss starts coming out of it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Apparently 3 weeks till I can bang
> 
> Wondering when I'll be able to play with myself??


no you wont i got it done 3 years ago you try it and it WILL hurt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> why did you have it done..you moved over to the jewish fatih or something


Probably cause he`s foreskin was to tight like mine was could not even pull back the skin without it tearing


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Probably cause he`s foreskin was to tight like mine was could not even pull back the skin without it tearing


i suffer from this, actully tore my banjoe string last week..let me know how it goes cause id probaly look into having it done


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

does having a circumcised cock not make sex less pleasureable as your not as sensitive


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i suffer from this, actully tore my banjoe string last week..let me know how it goes cause id probaly look into having it done


Trust me mate and a perk is you last longer in bed also


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the roundhead army! Oliver Cromwell's men FTW!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm circumcised and don't know why. Can't really ask my mum at the age of 26 why I'm a mushroom.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Trust me mate and a perk is you last longer in bed also


why would i want to last long in bed, i want to cum as quick as possible so i cang et some sleep


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Snapped my banjo a few times so got circumcision done at the same time I got the snip (no skin off my nose :rolleye: ) the stitches around the end of my cock was like a ring of barbed wire for a week, ended up pulling them out myself :crying:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

airkyd said:


> did they put you to sleep when you got circumcised ?


Yes thank god



barsnack said:


> i suffer from this, actully tore my banjoe string last week..let me know how it goes cause id probaly look into having it done


Yeah was too tight, snapped banjo



GShock said:


> Snapped my banjo a few times so got circumcision done at the same time I got the snip (no skin off my nose :rolleye: ) the stitches around the end of my cock was like a ring of barbed wire for a week, ended up pulling them out myself :crying:


Yes, like barbed wire around my dick

Doc said it is on the mend and doesn't look infected


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a frenuloplasty but they just attached it lower no problems since.

Looked like I had a fking caterpillar there.

Fortunately had no problems as cant imagine the pain of stitches all the way roijd


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I had the helmet removed when I was young so can't even realy remember what it was like, pretty sure they stole an inch or two off me:mad: but it's had time to grow an I've got a bellend like a wrecking ball since it's been unwrapped! No complaints from the ladies, actualy when you mention it most women want to see it and want it! American ladies love it, book yourself a cancun spring break holiday!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

That was a fckin funny thread to read at 2am!

I've had it done when I was a kid, all I remember was being in hospital with my knob so sore I had to sit with it hanging over the covers of the bed haha!

Quite a few girls have mentioned that they prefer it but then some have said nothing..... That may have been the rohypnol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I had a frenuloplasty but they just attached it lower no problems since.
> 
> Looked like I had a fking caterpillar there.
> 
> Fortunately had no problems as cant imagine the pain of stitches all the way roijd


So they took your banjo but you still have a foreskin? Do you have a scar where your banjo was? If so does it tear during sex?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


> Funnily enough i snapped mine when i was about 23/24 round my mates house one night with a girl i took home there. Anyways blood everywhere all over my mates new settee, my other mate came down stairs creasing up at me cos i was stood there covered in blood thinking i was dying, we kicked the girl out and started trying to clean the settee with no joy. We turned the settee seats over and it wasnt until 9 years later when my mate came to sell the settee that he noticed the big red stain underneath one of the seat pillows....LOL
> 
> but i didnt need a cism, but i do have a little white node/bump type thing there


sorry mate but ahahaha.how did he not notice something like that for 9 years lol.


----------

